# Breeding amano's



## beeky (21 Nov 2007)

Has anyone here bred C. Japonica/Denticulata i..e the amano shrimp? Anyone tried?

Has anyone ever had any eggs?


----------



## Arana (21 Nov 2007)

check out the current issue of PFK there's a great article on breeding amano's


----------



## fishgeek (25 Nov 2007)

getting egg's is relatively easy, raising the planktonic larval stage si the difficult bit

they require a salinity  rise to progress to the shrimp stage and also lots of microalgae preferably water borne to feed on


----------



## beeky (26 Nov 2007)

Ive got 3 - one large one and 2 smaller ones that I've had for over 6 months. I haven't seen any eggs at all.

Is there a way to tell the sexes apart? Maybe I've got all males, just different ages.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Nov 2007)

You'd find this thread interesting

http://www.fishforums.net/content/Fresh ... no-Shrimp/

This has pics

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Caridina_multidentata

Sam


----------



## fishgeek (26 Nov 2007)

the side profile of shrimp tails often gives a hint at sex

males have more slender tails when looked at side on
the females have deeper (not sure of the proer term)  pieces of shell? on the tail to protect the egg's that they carry under the tail

you may need more shrimp, egg's are a very easy first step, raising them after that is a lot harder


----------



## nry (18 Jan 2008)

My shrimp musnt' be amano ones, they hold eggs which then hatch into teeny shrimp.  Randy little things too, from 8 shrimp I reckon I must now have 50-100, have some to get rid of for free if you want to collect from Carlisle, far far too many for my two small tanks!


----------



## daniel19831123 (19 Jan 2008)

most likely to be normal glass shrimp which doesn't eat algae as well if there is any leftover fish food. Amano has little dots near the swimmerets where as glass shrimp don't. They tend to be a mixture of both when they arrive at my LFS and the sales person really thought I was being an blahblahblahblah by stating which shrimp in particular that I wanted 

Amano shrimp are pretty easy to recognise once they are matured. In fact I would say it's just as easy as cherry shrimp. The female will develop the saddle which is a sign of fertility and within a week the saddle will be gone and replaced wtih multiple tiny eggs underneath the swimmerets if there is a male shrimp in the same tank. The female grows to a bigger size and do look plump as well in comparison to the male shrimp. This is the most obvious difference. I will try and take some picture on my shrimp if they stop hidding around in my tank but this has proven to a difficult task in my tank...


----------

